# Furniture and Wood Floors



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay, girls (and boyz). What's the secret to keeping your sofa and coffee table from sliding too much on wood floors? I don't want the furniture to be totally stuck on the floor. I just don't want them to move every time someone sits down. Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Super Glue?

When you find something let me know, we have a chair that keeps banging up against the wall when my 14 yr old daughter ( the Horse) slamms herself into it and scoots about 18 inches across the family room.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Super Glue?
> 
> When you find something let me know, we have a chair that keeps banging up against the wall when my 14 yr old daughter ( the Horse) slamms herself into it and scoots about 18 inches across the family room.


I have a sofa that's near a wall. We keep that one from scooting by placing bricks between the sofa legs and the wall. 

My problem in the love seat that's in the middle of the room. If your 14 year old were to slam into it, she's find herself at the piano at the other end of the room.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

rubber furniture cups?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> rubber furniture cups?


I've tried them. A long time ago, that is. They didn't do the job. 

Do the new ones not scoot?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Perhaps you need to wax your floor less often...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> I've tried them. A long time ago, that is. They didn't do the job.
> 
> Do the new ones not scoot?



Make sure they are rubber not plastic...We have no problems


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

How about some of that Contact Grip Liner stuff. It's for shelves, but you could cut little pads to go under the legs of the loveseat.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> How about some of that Contact Grip Liner stuff. It's for shelves, but you could cut little pads to go under the legs of the loveseat.


I'm gonna go look for that stuff.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Make sure they are rubber not plastic...We have no problems


k. I'm gonna go look for rubber cups too.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

snapdragen said:


> How about some of that Contact Grip Liner stuff. It's for shelves, but you could cut little pads to go under the legs of the loveseat.


I'd also suggest something like this. My sister gave me a sq. metre of a kind of fine rubber mesh that you can cut up and place under a chopping board or anything else you dont want to slip.

Or perhaps even try something like Blu Tack (http://www.blutack.com) under the legs of the chair.

Good luck.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> I'd also suggest something like this. My sister gave me a sq. metre of a kind of fine rubber mesh that you can cut up and place under a chopping board or anything else you dont want to slip.
> 
> Or perhaps even try something like Blu Tack (http://www.blutack.com) under the legs of the chair.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. Looks like I'm due for a trip to Bed Bath and Beyondo.


----------

